# Winter Contesting Shows In Ohio?



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anybody know of any good contesting or youth rodeo shows in Ohio this winter? Looking for some places to haul the 4-H kids.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

quixotesoxs said:


> Does anybody know of any good contesting or youth rodeo shows in Ohio this winter? Looking for some places to haul the 4-H kids.



Where are you and how fare are you willing to travel??


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

We live in Orient, about 20 minutes south of Columbus. I'd be willing to travel probably about 2 1/2 to 3 hours.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am up west of Toledo. There is an in door arena who does a lot of speed shows. I think they have them through the winter too. I will see if I can find their web site and post a link. Can not remember it off hand.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------

